# Gleitkommazahlen im Dualsystem



## tropifrutti (29. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

mein Frage richtet sich nicht direkt an Java, aber wäre zum allgemeinen Verständnis wichtig.
Ich versuch gerade aus meinem Vorlesungsskript herauszufinden wie man Gleitkommazahlen 
aus den Zehner- ins Binärsystem umwandelt. Als Beispiel hab ich 114,316.
Zuerst kann man ja die Ganzzahl 114 umwandeln, oder? 
114:2 = 57 REST 0
57:2 = 28 REST 1
28:2 = 14 REST 0
14:2 = 7 Rest 0
7:2 = 3 Rest 1
3:2 = 1 Rest 1
1:2 = 0 Rest 1
--> 114(10) = 1110010(2) oder?
Aber in meinem Skript wird sie anders herum aufgeschrieben also so: 0100111(2) ist das wirklich richtig?

und die Zahl hinter dem Komma (...,316) krieg ich gar nicht hin. 
Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## XHelp (29. Nov 2010)

Hast du dir schon den Wiki-Artikel dazu durchgelesen? Ansonsten wurde das Thema hier schon öfters besprochen


----------



## tropifrutti (29. Nov 2010)

ja hab ich. ist der wikipedia artikel richtig? in meinem skript ist es nämlich anders herum als auf wikipedia.


----------



## XHelp (29. Nov 2010)

Doch, da müsste es richtig beschrieben sein. Was genau in deinem Skript steht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## tropifrutti (29. Nov 2010)

ich meinte die Auflistung der Nullen und Einsen nach der Reihenfolge von Wikipedia wird sie eben von "unten" nach "oben" gelistet 1110010(2) und in meinem Skript von "oben" nach "unten" 0100111(2) . So wie in Wikipedia erst bei der Nachkommazahl. Und in Wikipedia kommt mir die Zuordnung von 0 und 1 willkürlich vor bei der Nachkommazahl, da ich nicht verstehe wie man rechnet.


----------



## XHelp (29. Nov 2010)

Wie gesagt, um zu wissen ob es im Script falsch ist oder nicht reicht die Aussage "da ist es von oben nach unten" nicht.
Die Zuordnung ist nicht willkürlich. Bei 1,... ist es 1, bei 0,... ist es 0. Es ist aber ziemlich eindeutig in dem Beispiel.


----------



## tropifrutti (29. Nov 2010)

naja, da ich nicht nur von oben nach unten geschrieben hab sondern ein beispiel dazu gegeben hab mit der reihenfolge von nullen und einsen (siehe aller erster beitrag) ...
danke für die antwort -.-


----------



## LadyMilka (30. Nov 2010)

wenn du wissen möchtest, wie rum es richtig ist, rechne doch einfach mal zurück..

es kann auch durchaus möglich sein, das es in deinem Script falsch ist. Professoren sind nicht unfehlbar


----------



## maki (30. Nov 2010)

> mein Frage richtet sich nicht direkt an Java


Dann wäre ein anderes Unterforum passender gewesen 

*verschoben*


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Nov 2010)

LadyMilka hat gesagt.:


> Professoren sind nicht unfehlbar



 :lol:


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

hinterm komma geht es genauso weiter wie vor dem komma

2^5 + 2^4  + 2^3 + 2^2 + 2^1 + 2^0 , 2^-1 + 2^-2 + 2^-3 usw

114,316

114-64 = 50 => 1
50-32 = 18 => 1
18 - 16  = 2 => 1
2 - 8 => 0
2 - 4 => 0
2 - 2 = 0 => 1
2 - 1 => 0

0,316 - 0,5 => 0
0,316 - 0,25 = 0,066 => 1
0,066 - 0,125 => 0
0,066 - 0,0625 = 0,0035 => 1
0,0035 - 0,03125 => 0
0,0035 - 0,015625 => 0
0,0035 - 0,0078125 => 0
0,0035 - 0,00390625 => 0
0,0035 - 0,001953125 = 0,001546875 => 1
0,001546875 - 0,0009765625 = 0,0005703125 => 1
...


1110010,0101000011...
=
1*2^6 + 1*2^5 + 1*2^4 + 0*2^3 + 0*2^2 + 1*2^1 + 0*2^0
64 + 32 + 16 + 0*8 + 0*4 + 2 + 0*1 = 114
hinterm komma genauso

0*2^-1 + 1*2^-2 + 0*2^-3 + 1*2^-3 + ...
0*0,5 + 1*0,25 + 0*0,125 + 1*0,0625 = 0,3125 + ...


----------

